# Walther PPX



## Bronko69

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Walther_PPX_02.jpg The new Walther PPX was on display at the NASGW Expo, and regular readers of this site have probably already seen some of the photos of the pistol. Here are some more details on the gun and some of my observations.

The new PPX will be available in 9mm and .40 S&W. The 9mm version will hold 16 rounds in the magazine. Alternatively, the .40 S&W will pack 14 rounds into the mag. Either way, you should have an adequate amount of felon repellant should it be needed. http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Walther_PPX_07.jpg. 
A Must have!!!!!

Read the original article here: Walther PPX information :: Guns Holsters and Gear . Make sure you visit GunsHolstersAndGear.com for all of the latest gun news, reviews and SHOT Show coverage.


----------



## Shipwreck

Thanks for the post - I had not heard of this new gun yet.,..


----------



## Bronko69

Gallery of Guns Sneak Peek-Walther PPX - YouTube!


----------



## berettabone

Seems ok....kind of boxy....would have to shoot it........


----------



## Bronko69

http://www.facebook.com/WaltherPPX?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## Bronko69

Beautiful Craftmanship!!! Looks very exciting.


----------



## Bronko69

Walther ppx


----------



## Bronko69

Check it Out The New official Site walther Arms http://www.waltherarms.com or the Fanpage on Facebook www.facebook.com/waltherppx


----------



## Bronko69

waltherarms.com


----------



## GE

Not too much discussion on the PPX, huh? I love mine. My only question is why doesn't it like the new nickel plated bullets? The operator of the range I go to said the gun wouldn't shoot them reliably, but didn't say why. Anyone have any information on this?


----------



## muckaleewarrior

My PPXs have functioned just fine shooting everything I have fed it. I have both the 9mm and .40 versions and they are both very accurate and solidly built. I got the 9mm 18 months ago and picked up the .40 six months back because I was so happy with the first one. I even concealed carry them now with my a Stealthgear onyx holster. Heck I'm wearing the 9mm right now.


----------



## OzarkMarine

Bought my PPX last Saturday, got it home, field stripped and lubed. Went to the range this morning. 200 rounds of 124gr Freedom Munitions and 150 rounds of Federal 9BP 115gr. What a great shooting pistol. Not one problem. I had my doubts about the trigger, but I loved it. This is my first Walther. Won't be my last. Wish I had brought more ammo with. I could shoot it all day.


----------



## PT111Pro

My Walther PPX shoots like a dream. The trigger is just like butter and the trigger break – just WoW.... well it's a very accurate gun in my book.
Mine had a ton of problems with the firing pin. I sold it after many shippings back and for to the pawn shop.
I still consider to buy me another PPX just because of the heck of it. It was an accurate gun and a very smooth shooter when it worked, no doubt.


----------



## berettatoter

Read a few articles about it, but have not even held one yet. Sounds like Walther is living up to it's reputation.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

The PPX is pretty solid. I've enjoyed both of mine. I'm now adding a P99 to my collection but I will keep at least one of these PPXs and maybe both if my brother doesn't want one.


----------



## hud35500

I'm sure it's a well made handgun and the price is great, but damn it looks like a Hi-Point!!


----------



## PT111Pro

hud35500 said:


> I'm sure it's a well made handgun and the price is great, but damn it looks like a Hi-Point!!


I have somewhere a C9. But they look different than the Walther and let me tell you, the PPX shoots --- hummmm like a dream.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

Yeah, I know it's an old thread, but I gotta give a thumbs up to the PPX. 

I picked one up in 9mm recently for less than $300 on sale at a regional retail chain. It came with two magazines & a cable lock in a padded case. I finally got a chance to shoot it at the range last weekend & really enjoyed it. I was comfortable shooting it after a few rounds & put a lot of lead on target. Even the wife had fun with it.

We both liked the smooth & easy trigger as well as the 16 round magazine. (God help the zombie horde that shows up at our door!) 

Our gripes about the PPX: I wish it had options for installing other grips & backstraps. The wife wishes it had a safety. I guess that's what you get in an "entry level" gun.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

GE said:


> Not too much discussion on the PPX, huh? I love mine. My only question is why doesn't it like the new nickel plated bullets? The operator of the range I go to said the gun wouldn't shoot them reliably, but didn't say why. Anyone have any information on this?


Nickel plated bullets....? Or cases? I have never seen a nickel coated bullet. Well, I take that back I think winchester nickel coats some of their ammo.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

hud35500 said:


> I'm sure it's a well made handgun and the price is great, but damn it looks like a Hi-Point!!


Nothing deserves a insult like that, except maybe a ex wife.


----------



## asmith352

I dont suppose you could share what chain you got it at for 300? I just got an email from an online ad for 300 but then theres shipping and a transfer fee to a local shop. I really like the larger capacity mags and the good reviews it has so far.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

asmith352 said:


> I dont suppose you could share what chain you got it at for 300? I just got an email from an online ad for 300 but then theres shipping and a transfer fee to a local shop. I really like the larger capacity mags and the good reviews it has so far.


Rural King. And they have them on sale again this week for $249.99 after rebate, in your choice of 9mm or .40.

Weekly Ad

YOUR CHOICE
PPX M1 9MM or 40SW
$249.99
After RK Rebate

Reg Price: $349.99 
Sale Price: $284.08 RK 
Rebate: $34.09

Valid 11/29/15 - 12/5/15

The rebate takes a few weeks and comes in the form of a store credit that you can use to purchase ammo, magazines, tools, clothes, or whatever from the store.


----------



## PT111Pro

So it is not a rebate. It is a freaking gift card.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

PT111Pro said:


> So it is not a rebate. It is a freaking gift card.


Whatever you want to call it.

In Indiana, you're still out the door for just over $300, including the 7% sales tax. And you get a $34 rebate to use on a future purchase at the store. (A holster, an extra mag, ammo, tools, whatever.)

IMHO, it's a good deal on a sweet shooting gun. The PPX is actually kinda fugly, but the trigger is wonderful and the damn thing just hits what you point at.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

The PPX is a great shooter. I plan to pick up a stainless 9mm version soon.

Here is my forty version posing with 70 HSTs ready to go!


----------



## berettatoter

The Walther looks big and the grip looks strange, but I did hold one and was surprised at two things. One, the grip and gun as a whole felt great in the hand. Two, it is a big gun! Would be tough to CC that one. JMHO.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

berettatoter said:


> The Walther looks big and the grip looks strange, but I did hold one and was surprised at two things. One, the grip and gun as a whole felt great in the hand. Two, it is a big gun! Would be tough to CC that one. JMHO.


I can conceal mine if I choose to. I have an Onyx IWB holster from Stealth Gear that holds it in place nicely. But it is rather large for carry and I have a P99c and a Shield that normally ride on my hip.


----------



## berettatoter

muckaleewarrior said:


> I can conceal mine if I choose to. I have an Onyx IWB holster from Stealth Gear that holds it in place nicely. But it is rather large for carry and I have a P99c and a Shield that normally ride on my hip.


Right?!? I guess since I can conceal my Beretta 92 or Taurus 92, you could conceal the PPX. I do have to admit though, I most certainly have to "dress around my 92's".


----------



## muckaleewarrior

muckaleewarrior said:


> The PPX is a great shooter. I plan to pick up a stainless 9mm version soon.
> 
> Here is my forty version posing with 70 HSTs ready to go!
> 
> View attachment 1824


I shot my forty PPX on Sunday at a very nice range near Atlanta. It's been a while but she ate about 80 rounds without one issue (50 Federal Aluminum 180 gr FMJs and the rest was a split of 180 gr HSTs in nickel and brass).

Also, I have ordered a Stainless 9mm PPX that should be here Wednesday.

Merry Christmas to me! :smt114


----------



## nrd515525

A friend has a PPX in 9mm, and it shoots great. I was on the fence on buying one, it was either the PPX or a Canik TP9V2, and I went with the TP9V2, but the PPX is a nice gun, and on my list of future guns.


----------



## Hoosier_Dan

My wife wanted some professional instruction and I thought it would be fun to join her. The instructor ran us both through a variety of drills, most of which I completed using my pocket carry gun (S&W Bodyguard).

One of the exercises he had me do was one-handed shooting with my weak hand. After the first five rounds from the PPX, he said "THIS is the gun you need to be carrying!"


----------

